# vizsla or SB lab



## kevin.k (Dec 31, 2005)

whats your guy's input on a hunting dog between a vizsla and a small boned lab?


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

Thats' kind of like asking if redheads, blondes, or brunettes make better girlfriends/wives... 

My avitar might give you an idea of my opinion on this...


----------



## Springer (Dec 21, 2004)

I would base that decision on what you were going to hunt the most. Upland or waterfowl?


----------



## Jared Vergeldt (Apr 4, 2006)

I don't think you can even compare the two. They really don' t share the same qualities. What do you want the dog to do? Stricly upland or strictly waterfowl...both?? All depends on what you want the dog to do.
Both are great dogs but not too much alike.


----------



## Field Hunter (Mar 4, 2002)

I've got a small boned female lab....she's 1 year old and only 58 pounds. She was great with pheasants last year but not proven yet with waterfowl. She loves to retrieve in the water and on land. I'd say the ducks are going to be a piece of cake but the honkers might be a little harder for her to retrieve. She does point very well too.

I've had friends with both dogs and I've had a Springer, a Golden and now the lab...I'd say the lab is the most versatile dog of them all...not to say the Springer wouldn't retrieve in water...she would....just not as well as the lab....at least on the dummies for now.


----------



## strand (Sep 29, 2004)

They're polar opposites! Don't expect a Vizsla to get in icy water and break ice for you in the late season, but don't ask a lab to hunt all day in 50+ degree weather...


----------



## fargojohnson (Oct 17, 2005)

I have a vizsla. DOes well in water but rather not go in after fowl all day.

My advise is to buy one of each. Then you can get the most out of your hunts. :sniper:


----------



## kevin.k (Dec 31, 2005)

well i would probaly hunt upland alot more, but im gogin to start getting into waterfowl more, so i would probaly go for the SB lab, thanx for the input.


----------



## Springer (Dec 21, 2004)

You want to field hunt anyways with kids it is a lot easier for them to lay in a blind than sit on the edge of some slough. They can't see the birds coming in.
Then the V will do fine as long as you teach it to sit by the blind. This is something that you will want to do as a young puppy.

You can just buy the kids a blanket blind from Cabelas.

http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/commo ... &noImage=0


----------



## Alex (Feb 14, 2006)

Go with a pointing lab!! They are great in the duck blind, and just as at home in the uplands.

PM me if you want to know of some good PL breeders, or want some info on pointing labs!!


----------

